# Easy quick solution to stacked jars sliding around!



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Whoo eeee am I clever or what? :bow:

I stack my jars and they are always slip slidin' around, falling off the jar beneath it. I've tried putting a nice thick cardboard on them, and that works until you start using jars, then they get all crooked.........

So today while watching the canner, I thought hey, why not use that non stick rubber mat stuff, like you use under rugs, or in your cabinets to keep dishes from slipping!

So easy! Use a jar lid, hold it onto the rubber mat fabric, and cut out a circle. No need to mark it!

Place the circle atop a jar, then when you stack a jar on top of it - no more moving around! Also, when you pick one up, the little circle sort of sticks to it mostly. I am loving this!
[FONT=Arial,verdana,helvetica,sans-serif] 






[/FONT]


----------



## cajunmama (May 30, 2013)

I have read that stacking jars is not good due to the stacked jars possibly hiding failed jar seals on those underneath.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

You don't really have to make circles. The corners of squares would make it easier to grab when you're stacking and unstacking. Less work to cut a sheet into squares.

As long as you rotate stock regularly to check the seals, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a piece of 1/4" scrap plywood on top of each "layer" of jars...distributes the weight evenly.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I keep the boxes that mason jars come in and use those to stack layers of jars. Certainly not as attractive, but it's easy to move layers of half pints and pints. Think I will try homesteader's idea for quarts.

Love the red checked lids!


----------

